# Al-Mumit



## JM (May 21, 2020)

One of the names for Allah is Al-Mumit which means “the Destroyer” and is also translated as “the Creator of Death, the Slayer and the Life-Taker*.*”







Exodus 12:23 For the LORD will pass through to smite the Egyptians; and when he seeth the blood upon the lintel, and on the two side posts, the LORD will pass over the door, and will not suffer *the destroyer* to come in unto your houses to smite you.

Revelation 9:11 And they had a king over them, which is the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in the Hebrew tongue is *Abaddon*, but in the Greek tongue hath his name *Apollyon*.

(WARNING: Some graphic images.)




Dr. Gill on Revelation 9:11 :

And they had a king over them, which is the angel of the bottomless pit, whose name in the Hebrew tongue is Abaddon, but in the Greek tongue hath his name Apollyon.

*Rev 9:11 – And they had a king over them,….*

Which natural locusts have not, Pro_30:27; by whom is meant the false prophet Mahomet, who was at the head of the Saracens, and led them on to commit the outrages they did; and is believed in by the Turks to this day, as the great prophet of God, and by them preferred to all prophets, not only to Moses, but to Jesus Christ; he is the king of the eastern locusts, as the pope of Rome is the king of the western ones; for the Romish antichrist reigns, or at least has reigned, over the kings of the earth, Rev_17:17

*which is the angel of the bottomless pit; to whom the key of it was given, *Rev_9:1

whose name in the Hebrew tongue _is_ Abaddon, but in the Greek tongue hath _his_ name Apollyon; both which signify a “destroyer”; and are very applicable both to Mahomet, who by his imposture has been the cause of the destruction of multitudes of souls, as well as by his wars, and those of the Saracens and Turks, of the lives of millions, and of the ruin of many kingdoms, countries, cities, and towns. Abulpharagius (w), an Arabic writer, relates, that in the times of the Chalif Al-walid, there was one Hejajus, who had caused to be slain, of the chief and illustrious men, an hundred and twenty thousand, besides others of the common people, and that fell in war; moreover, that there died in his prison fifty thousand men, and thirty thousand women: and the same writer reports (x), that the famous Abu Moslem put to death six hundred thousand men, who were known, besides those that were unknown, and whom he slew in wars and battles: both these instances are taken notice of by Mr. Daubuz, who justly observes, that surely nothing can come near this “Abaddon”, but the beast, the son of perdition, 2Th_2:3. And to him, the pope of Rome, may the name be truly applied, who has led thousands into perdition, and will go into it himself; and both he, and the false prophet, with the devil, will be east into the lake, which burns with fire and brimstone, and will be tormented for ever and ever, 2Th_2:4. “Abaddon”, with the Jews, is one of the habitations or apartments of hell (y), because it destroys all; “Apollyon” is the same with “Apollo”, the god of the Heathens, who has his name from destroying (z).




Hist. Dynast. p. 129. Dya. 9. (x) lb. p. 140. (y) T. Bab. Erubin, fol. 19. 1. Zohar in Gen. fol. 47. 2. & in Numb. fol. 74. 2. Yalkut Simeoni, par. 2. fol. 47. 3. & 93. 4. Raziel, fol. 14. 2. & 35. 2. (z) Phurnutus de Natura Deorum, p. 92. Macrob. Saturnal. l. 1. c. 17.


----------



## JM (May 21, 2020)

Hanserd Knollys (Reformed Baptist)

(Emphasis was added to anything that look interesting or quotable.)





Rev. 9.1:

_a star fall from Heaven unto the Earth etc._ This star was some very eminent Church-man, some Angel of the Church; (see Re 1:20)

_Heaven,_ that is, the state of the true visible Church, where our Lord Jesus Christ did set some apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers for the work of the ministry. (Eph 4:11-13 1Co 12:12-28) By Earth we may understand here the earthly state of the false *anti-Christian National Church, (or Catholic Church) nationally so called*. To fall from Heaven unto the earth, signifies a visible apostasy from the true Church of God, and from the pure worship of God, unto a false Church, and false worship, according to the commandments of men, their superstitious and idolatrous inventions and traditions.

_And to him was given the key of the bottomless pit._ By the keys of the kingdom, we are to understand that stewardly-ecclesiastical power in the Church, which our Lord Jesus Christ gave unto his Apostles and elders to rule well, and to govern in his Churches of saints according to his own institutions, laws, and ordinances. (Mt 16:18 1Ti 5:17 Heb 13:7-17) And by this key of the bottomless pit, we may understand the power, throne, and great authority, which the dragon (that old serpent called the devil, and Satan,)(Re 12:9) gave unto this fallen star or angel. (Re 13:2) And other false apostles, deceitful workers, and false teachers, (2Pe 2:1-3) who fell with him, or after him, and exercise coercive power over the consciences of men, under their church government. Thereby shewing himself to be God. (2Th 2:3-4)

Rev. 9.2:

Here begins the exercise of the *anti-Christian papal power*, by this *fallen angel of the Roman Clergy or Prelatical Priesthood*. As soon as he had gotten the key of bottomless pit, he opened it; *Constantine the Great*, and other Christian emperors, shut the bottomless pit of idolatry, but their public edicts; but now, *by this apostate star, the bottomless pit, (that is, a hell of heresies, false doctrines, and idolatrous worship is opened, practised, and exercised by the Roman Papal Prelates and Priests)*. (1Ti 4:1-2 2Pe 2:1-2)

By this *smoke* we may understand *all corrupt doctrines, traditions of men, and all the rudiments of the world*. (Col 2:8-18) Idolaters are compared to the smoke of a chimney, (Ho 13:2-3) year, the smoke of a great furnace; and the sun and the air were darkened by reason of the smoke of the pit. By the sun and the air, we are to understand all the lights that God hath ordained in the Heaven of his Church, the holy Scripture. (Ps 43:3) Thy Word is a light to my feet. (Ps 119:105-130) And Christ’s able ministers of the New Testament. (Mt 5:14) *These ecclesiastical lights in the firmament of the Church were darkened by the great smoke of popish superstitions that arose out of the bottomless pit of Hell.*

Rev. 9.3:

By these *locusts*, we may understand the *Popish Clergy*, with the swarms of Monks, Friars, Priests, Jesuits, and other men of the Pope’s holy Orders, etc. Franciscus Claudius a Friar, expounded this place of heretical teachers; also the Remists upon this text, say as much in their marginal notes. (Read 1Ti 4:1-3 2Ti 4:3 2Pe 2:1-3) The Apostles did prophesy of such in the latter days. *The scorpion* is a subtle and venomous creature, which hath a flattering countenance, and a deadly sting in the tail. Such are the *Roman Priests*, who by feigned words, and fair speeches, deceive the hearts of the simple. (Ro 16:18)

Whose sting being venomous, doth infect and venom the whole body with poison and pain. So do *those Popish locusts torment the consciences of men and women with their damnable doctrines, poisoning their souls, filling them with troubles, and tormenting them with horror and fear of purgatory, and hell, without any ease or remedy.* The damnable Doctrines of Priests and Jesuits, can sting and wound men’s consciences, but they cannot cure and heal a wounded conscience. When the pains of hell took hold of David, he got not peace, comfort and quietness, by worshipping of images, and praying to saints deceased; but by calling upon the name of JEHOVAH. (Ps 116:3-5)

Rev. 9.6:

By those days, we are to understand the time of their torment and trouble of conscience; by the terrors of the Almighty for their sins, as Ps 38:1-3. A wounded spirit who can bear? (Pr 18:14) Men shall seek death; that is, wish and desire to die, but all in vain, and to no purpose; for death shall flee from them; there will be no deliverance (one way or other) out of their trouble of conscience, and torment of their hearts; no cessation of misery, no mitigation of horror and torment during their appointed time.

Rev. 9.7:

In this verse we have a further description of the locusts; that is, the *Roman Popish Clergy*, and anti-Christian prelacy, in three particulars. First, like unto horses prepared unto battle. For their boldness, expertness, and readiness to oppose any that gain-say them, their doctrines or worship, and prepare war against their opposers. And on their heads were as it were crowns of gold whereby we may understand the grandeur, pomp, and kingliness of the Roman prelacy and clergy; such are the Pope’s Triple Crown, the Cardinal’s Cap, and Prelate’s Myter. And their faces were as the faces of Men whereby is signified their assembleness, courtesies, visibility, and confidence. They are bare-faced, openly testifying all their damnable doctrines, altar-sacrifices, worshipping of images, etc. And they are men of arts and parts, learned men, able to say as much for themselves as sophistry, vain philosophy, and school-men, can say in the defence of their doctrines and worships. faces like men, that is, transforming themselves into the ministers of Christ, but are indeed the ministers of Antichrist. (2Co 11:13-15)

Rev. 9.8:

Women’s hair is given them for an ornament. (1Co 11:15) The hair of those locusts signify the external ornaments of the Roman Priests, that is their vestments, scarlet robes, and all their copes, myters, hoods, tippets, altar-coverings, pulpit embroidered clothes, of purple, scarlet, and gold, as. (Re 17:4-6) Their teeth were as the teeth of Lions: biting and devouring like lions. Hereby is signified the cruel and bloody actions of those locusts. (Re 13:1-17)

Rev. 9.10:

By the tails of the locusts, we are to understand the false prophet, (Re 19:19-20) that is, false teachers. (2Pe 2:1-3) The prophet that teacheth lies, he is the tail. (Isa 9:15) *Read 2Th 2:8-11*. The stings in their tails, signify the venomous deadly poison, that is, in *their false doctrines*, called the doctrines of devils (1Ti 4:1-3) by which, the souls and consciences of men and women that worship the Beast or his image, are stung, pained, and poisoned to death. And their power was to hurt men five months; that is, only those men which had not the seal of God in their foreheads. (Re 9:4)

Rev. 9.11:

By the king of the locusts,we may understand the Pope, the Roman Pontifex, who is supreme, exercising absolute sovereignty over all the locusts, who are of various orders, dignities, and degrees, but yet are all subordinate unto that supreme head, and their king, the Pope of Rome.

_Whose name in the Hebrew tongue is Abaddon;_ a destroyer of the believing Jews; _but in the Greek tongue hath his name Apollyon;_ that is, a destroyer of the believing gentiles.

Rev. 9.14:

By these four Angels, we may understand the chief commanders of the armies of the *Turkish emperor*, for they consisted of four several sorts of people, that is, Arabians, Saracens, Tartars and Turks, whose four Souldans in Asia, Aleppo, Damascus, and Antioch, (as historians tell us) had their chief residence near the river Euphrates, and were bounded by that great river, from coming over into Europe. And now God gave them permission to pass over that great river with their armies, who destroyed the third party of the then Roman Empire, as the Turkish history, and the holy war relate unto us.

Re 9.15:

_And the four angels were loosed, which were prepared for an hour, and a day, and a month, and a year, for to slay the third part of men._

The work those four commanders were appointed by God to do, was to kill the third part of men in the Roman empire, who worshipped images, especially those idolaters, who had apostatised from the true worship of God.

_Which were prepared for an hour, and a day, and a month, and a year,_ which it taken prophetically, is three hundred and ninety years, and some odd time. Or else. thereby is signified some certain time appointed of God.

Rev. 9.16:

The Turkish armies consist most of horsemen; therefore they are numbered two hundred thousand thousand, a certain number for an uncertain; their footmen are not numbered, because they were not so considerable, nor so terrible, or else exceeding many more than the horsemen, as if they were innumerable.

Rev. 9.18:

This may be understood literally. By these three; that is, by the fire of the Turkish canons, killing men, and burning towns in the Roman Empire; and by the *smoke*; that is, the Turkish Alchoran and *Mahometan religion* (Islam); and by the brimstone which issued out of their mouths; that is, the powder and bullets which the Turkish horsemen shot out of the mouths of their muskets, carbines, pistols, etc. The third part of men were killed; that is, in the *Roman empire, were slain and destroyed in the European wars by the Turkish armies.*

Rev. 9.19:

The Turkish power was in their mouth; that is, their Mahometan doctrine and worship, whereby they did hurt to the souls of those Romans that turned to the Turks religion.

Rev. 9.20:

By the rest of the men, which were not killed by these plagues; *we may understand those Roman papists, who apostatised from the sound doctrines and pure worship of God, to popish doctrine of devils. {1Ti 4:1-3} Forbidding the priests to marry, and commanding the people to abstain from meats, etc. yet repented not of the works of their hands, that they should not worship devils, etc.* that is, they added impenitency to their heathen and *hellish idolatry*; of imaginary worship, called the works of their hands; because the images, crosses, crucifixes which they adore, are the work of their hands: The Roman Papist make the image of the Virgin Mary, and worship it; and the image of Christ upon a cross, and worship it: Thus the apostate papal Romans heathenize. (Read Le 17:7 2Ch 11:15 Ps 115:4-8) that they should not worship devils, drink of the cup of devils, (1Co 10:19-22) partake of the table of devils, and so sacrifice to devils, as the heathen did. (Ps 115:4-8 135:15)

Rev. 9.21:

In this verse there are four sorts of heinous sins mentioned, which these apostates lived in without repentance; to wit, murder, sorcery, fornication, and thefts.

The murders of those apostate Romans are of two sorts; First, the Jesuits, priests, friars, and the rest of the Roman clergy, murdered the souls of them that believed their false doctrines, and practised their image-worship. Secondly, they murdered the bodies of many, because they would not worship images, crucifixes, come to mass, fall down before their host, and worship their heathen God, the consecrated wafer.

_Nor of their sorceries_; whereby we are to understand those false doctrines by which the Roman priests did bewitch the poor ignorant people. {as Ga 3:1} And their false miracles, such as are called lying wonders. {2Th 2:9-10}

*Nor of their fornications;* that is, of their corporal and spiritual whoredoms. The fornication of the great Whore, and the Mother of Harlots, (Re 17:5) mystical Babylon.

_Nor of their Thefts:_ In taking and getting to the Roman Church the papal clergy, and religious houses, monasteries, nunneries, priories, etc. by indirect ways and means, such great revenues, under pretext and pretence of giving pardons, indulgences, dispensations, etc. Platina, Martinus, Unaphrius, and Bellarmine himself, have written enough, to testify, that the Roman papal clergy are guilty of these heinous sins.

Andrew Fuller (Calvinistic Baptist) 



THE SECOND WOE – TRUMPET, OR THE ARMY OF HORSEMEN. Revelation 9. 13-21.

WE here enter on the sixth, or second woe-trumpet, which, embracing different contemporary events, may be expected to require several discourses. That part of it which we are now upon contains a description of the revival of the Mahomedan desolations by the Turks, in the thirteenth and following centuries. It will be recollected that the second woe was not to come quickly, but “hereafter.” Such was the fact. Several centuries elapsed between the ravages of the Saracens and those of the Turks. But as the desolations wrought by the *followers of Mahomed*, whether Saracens or Turks, would be less injurious to the causeof Christ than the abominations of popery, there is not only much less said of them than of the other, but what is said is finished before the other is particularly begun, that the thread of the principal subject might not be broken. There is no reason to think that the Turkish wars would have occupied a place in Scripture prophecy, but for their being the appointed means of crushing a corrupt part of the Christian church. For these reasons I question the propriety of calling the Mahomedan power the eastern antichrist. There is no doubt of its being opposed to Christ, and the same may be said of heathenism; but nothing is called antichrist in the Scriptures which makes no profession of being on the side of Christ. If there was an eastern antichrist, it was that community which the Mahomedans destroyed, namely, “the men who had not the seal of God in their foreheads!”

The leading facts corresponding with this part of the prophecy were as follows: – The Turks, a people who in the ninth century had migrated from the neighbourhood of Mount Caucasus, and settled in Armenia Major, by the eleventh century became formidable to their neighbours. They consisted of four sultanies, the seats of which were at Bagdad, Damascus, Aleppo, and Iconium; all in the neighbourhood of the Euphrates. Their principal struggles were with the eastern Roman empire, or the Christians of the Greek church. For about two centuries their ambition was restrained, partly it may be by the European crusades, or what were called the holy wars, for the recovery of Jerusalem; but the disasters which attended these undertakings inducing the European princes at length to relinquish them, they were then at liberty to pursue their objects. In 1281 they obtained a decided victory over the eastern Christians; and in 1299 a new empire was founded by Othman, composed of the four Turkish sultanies, which still subsists, and is called after his name the Ottoman empire. During the fourteenth century their successes continued. In the middle of the fifteenth (1453) Constantinople was taken, the eastern Roman empire fell, and with it the Greek church, neither of which, except in the religion of the latter being embraced by the Russians, has since liftedup its head.

DISCOURSE XI, The Complete Works of Andrew Fuller


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 21, 2020)

Cross-referencing is good, important, etc. It needs to be accurate. Here's what grabbed my attention from the first line.

Ex.12:23 and Rev.9:11 are not parallel or cross-referential. In the first place, the Destroying Angel of Ex.12:23 is divine (or agent of the divine, Heb.11:28; cf. 1Cor.10:10; Is.37:36; 2Sam.24:16; Ps.78:49), and Abaddon/Apollyon of Rev.9:11 is easily arguable as nothing other than demonic.​
It would be proper to attend to texts in the Hebrew text where "abaddon" is used (6vv, Job.26:6; 28:22; 31:12; Ps.88:11 (v12 Heb); Prv.15:11; 27:20), see Strong's #11 https://biblehub.com/hebrew/11.htm and #10 (fem). All these are references to the Place of Destruction. The Hebrew cognate verb, (see Strong's #6) אָבַד (abad) is quite common, 184 instances, and God is often the subject of that verb.

This may be followed by any LXX references to apollyon: Job.12:23--there the LORD is called the Destroyer of nations. (noncanonical Sir.20:22 uses the word to describe the destroyer of his own soul).

Ex.12:23 uses a different (quite common, at 147 instances) word for the *destroyer* (angel), שָׁחַת shachat.

So, Scripture teaches that God of the Christian faith bears the title of Destroyer, or his Angel (or angel/s). The Grave (Sheol) is ultimately his, as is Destruction's Place, Rev.1:18. Nevertheless, he that fell from heaven (Rev.9:1), who is styled "king" of that place (v11), is allowed to take on the _personification _of that horrible Abyss, noted in Job.28:22 (where the place "spoke") or 27:20 (where the place isn't "satisfied").

Is this latter reference applicable to Mahomet, perhaps by proxy? I will let that question alone. The interpretation of Rev.9 and its referents is not my concern. Make what you will of the excerpts provided.


My concern is that someone should read and assume Islm has given God (Allhh) a name that Christians would shudder at and abjure. But observe:

Deut. 32:39, "See now that I, even I, am he, and there is no god with me: I kill, and I make alive; I wound, and I heal: neither is there any that can deliver out of my hand."​​1Sam.2:6, "The Lord killeth, and maketh alive: he bringeth down to the grave, and bringeth up." cf. 2Ki.5:7.​​Is.45:7, "I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the Lord do all these things."​​Hos.5:14, "For I will be unto Ephraim as a lion, and as a young lion to the house of Judah: I, even I, will tear and go away; I will take away, and none shall rescue him."​​It's no good to say this is the God of the OT, and God no longer accepts the title "Destroyer." Not only for that he is the Same from everlasting to everlasting; but look below at my signature.


----------



## JM (May 21, 2020)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Cross-referencing is good, important, etc. It needs to be accurate. Here's what grabbed my attention from the first line.
> 
> Ex.12:23 and Rev.9:11 are not parallel or cross-referential. In the first place, the Destroying Angel of Ex.12:23 is divine (or agent of the divine, Heb.11:28; cf. 1Cor.10:10; Is.37:36; 2Sam.24:16; Ps.78:49), and Abaddon/Apollyon of Rev.9:11 is easily arguable as nothing other than demonic.​
> It would be proper to attend to texts in the Hebrew text where "abaddon" is used (6vv, Job.26:6; 28:22; 31:12; Ps.88:11 (v12 Heb); Prv.15:11; 27:20), see Strong's #11 https://biblehub.com/hebrew/11.htm and #10 (fem). All these are references to the Place of Destruction. The Hebrew cognate verb, (see Strong's #6) אָבַד (abad) is quite common, 184 instances, and God is often the subject of that verb.
> ...


I always appreciate your posts Rev. Buchanan. Thank you.


----------



## JM (May 21, 2020)

The Hebrew term "*Abaddon*" (Hebrew: אֲבַדּוֹן‎ _Avaddon_, meaning "doom"), and its Greek equivalent "*Apollyon*" (Greek: Ἀπολλύων, _Apollýōn_) appear in the Bible as both a place of destruction and an angel of the abyss. In the Hebrew Bible, _abaddon_ is used with reference to a bottomless pit, often appearing alongside the place שְׁאוֹל (_Sheol_), meaning the realm of the dead.

In the New Testament Book of Revelation, an angel called Abaddon is described as the king of an army of locusts; his name is first transcribed in Greek (Revelation 9:11—"whose name in Hebrew is Abaddon," a name that means "destruction") as Ἀβαδδών, and then translated ("which in Greek means the Destroyer", Ἀπολλύων, _Apollyon_). The Latin Vulgate and the Douay Rheims Bible have additional notes (not present in the Greek text), "in Latin Exterminans", _exterminans_ being the Latin word for "destroyer". Source









Muhammad -- The False Prophet


Dr. Mark Allison | Free Presbyterian Church of Malvern




www.sermonaudio.com





Interesting vid from a Futurist perspective. 






Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------

